# Boat Trailer Light....



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

After another day of fish'n and backing the trailer into it's holding area partner noticed the LHS tail light was out. 

Investigated and noted the brake, turn, tail light only on LHS no longer work. Removed the light and it's all one sealed unit so you can't replace the bulb. Noted within this sealed case it was half-full of water.

When I disconnected the three prong electrical harness from the light to remove it, I noticed what appears to be 'grease' on each of the 3-prongs of the harness that insert in the light. I'm sure this grease is a preventive measure for water ensuring electrical connections and eliminate corrosion on this prongs.

My questions are these: What type of grease would this be? Can I just use a dab of marine grade buddy bearing grease on each of the electrical prongs when I get the new light which I've already ordered from Overtons?

As always appreciate help on what type of grease to place on these prongs.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> My questions are these: What type of grease would this be? Can I just use a dab of marine grade buddy bearing grease on each of the electrical prongs when I get the new light which I've already ordered from Overtons? :wink: :wink:


You need Electrical Contact Grease.

Here is one from Ace Hardware.
http://www.acehardware.com/product/inde ... =109380326

It aids in conductivity and prevents corrosion. Great for battery terminals as well.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It's too late now K2, but you might consider converting your trailer lights over to LED next time you need to replace the entire unit. LED's don't blow out when they get water on them. A bit pricey, but then so is having to unplug your trailer harness every time you launch your boat and/or pay a traveling ticket you get on your way home from a late fishing trip, when you forgot to plug the harness back in.
And, heaven forbid the cop smells beer on the breath! Holy chit!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Both very good ideas. LEDs are a great thing to use. Not only do they look cool, they won't blow out when they get wet.

And the grease is definitely electrical contact grease. It works great in things like water because it keeps the water out of the connection.


----------

